# Just Venting



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

You know, it really bugs me when people don't return their emails! I mean, really, how hard is it to just send a fast response back?!

I've been looking at Craigslist ( not too seriously) for a kitten to add to our family, and every time I see a picture of one that I may be interested in looking at, I quickly send an email about it. I'm always hoping that there will be a phone number to call, but, nope, on the kittens that I'm interested in, it just shows to reply by email. I send the email as soon as I can, but nobody ever emails me back! I ask if they still have the kitten, and to please let me know. But, nope, nothing. I guess people think that if you don't get an email back, then that is to say that they no longer have it. But seriously, as a courtesy, it only takes two minutes to reply and say no! How hard is that?
*sigh*, I just don't get some people. 

I don't know, maybe this is a sign that it may not be the right timing for me to get another cat right now. AND, because I'm not too serious about looking ( if I was seriously looking, I would be calling and going to all of the animal shelters as well), then maybe I should just stop looking for one until next Spring.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree that it's very rude not to reply. That happened to me with a few breeders when I was poodle hunting. One of the reasons I love Maizie's breeder is that she is always responsive and keeps her word. 

If I were you, I would look at the shelter when you're ready. Craigslist is a great place to buy some things, but it can be iffy with pets.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

On the other side of this though, I did recently contact a cat rescue on FB to see if Hazel, the 12 to 15 year old completely blind kitty, had gotten adopted yet, and they responded to me right away on FB. She has not. She's SOOO beautiful and she reminds me so much of my Mandee. I wish so much I could take her. I keep trying to tell myself that it would work, but then reality sets in, and I know it wouldn't work. Knowing Abby, I'm positive that she would rag on Hazel. NOT in a bad way, but I really think Abby would try to chase her, and try to get a rise out of her. And precious Hazel doesn't need that. She really needs to be in a home where it's quiet, maybe with an older person with no other pets around. I really hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The right kitten is out there for you. I know you know that


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I agree that it's very rude not to reply. That happened to me with a few breeders when I was poodle hunting. One of the reasons I love Maizie's breeder is that she is always responsive and keeps her word.
> 
> If I were you, I would look at the shelter when you're ready. Craigslist is a great place to buy some things, but it can be iffy with pets.


Yeah, I think it's my intuition telling me it's just not the right timing for a new kitten.

I agree that it can be iffy with pets, and that's why it's important to be very careful. But.... I've gotten both Lacie and Abby from Craigslist, and it worked out perfectly! I can't remember if I got Gracie from Craigslist or not ( that would have been 10 years ago), but I do know that it worked out great with the other two.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> The right kitten is out there for you. I know you know that


Thanks! And yes, I do know that!!  I,m thinking I need to just stop looking for now and wait until next Spring, when it's start of kitten season again. Or, when I'm more serious about it. 

I'm looking for a certain color, and what I love is what so many people also love. And even when I do find the right color, that special connection between the kitten and I still need to be there. I want a Female only, black/brown Tabby with gold highlights mixed in, with the little white rings around the eyes, and a white chin. Hopefully medium to long hair ( but it doesn't have to be). I know with so many kittens and cats needing homes, color really shouldn't be important. But unfortunately, for me, it is. 

Gracie is short hair, gray with a white chin, but both Lacie and Abby are medium hair black/ brown tabbies with the white chin. And I really do love that coloring.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you have an unusual email extension, maybe your mails are just going in the junk mail. The fact that no one ever answers is suspicious.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> If you have an unusual email extension, maybe your mails are just going in the junk mail. The fact that no one ever answers is suspicious.



That's possible. I hadn't thought of that. It was only with three emails, but still...


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> I agree that it's very rude not to reply. That happened to me with a few breeders when I was poodle hunting. One of the reasons I love Maizie's breeder is that she is always responsive and keeps her word.
> 
> If I were you, I would look at the shelter when you're ready. Craigslist is a great place to buy some things, but it can be iffy with pets.


I read this and thought the same thing. I would look at a shelter


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I read this and thought the same thing. I would look at a shelter


Thanks, and I have always done that too. Lacie and Abby are two years apart, and when I was doing my search back in 2010 and again in 2012, I stopped in at the shelters in and near where I live at least once a week. I even left my name and number with them. Because I was looking for a certain color and markings, and female only, I just never found one at the shelters. But I did on Craigslist. I drove 45 minutes to Salem Oregon to get Lacie, and 3 hours to Kelso Washington to get Abby. As soon as I saw and held them, I knew they were the ones!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Everyone else wrote such good posts. I don't have much to add to that good advice. But I agree that the right kitty will be waiting for you when the time is right. I bet the shelter would work out just great and you'd be getting one more animal out of "jail." Good luck to you.

Oh and yep...that's rude for sure. But check your spam folder just in case.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When the time is right, things will happen... I adopted Pippin and his brother Mallow from a local shelter in August; in November Mallow vanished, and despite the whole village searching was never found. By the time I went home for Christmas Pippin was thoroughly bored and fed up with being an only kitten, and I decided I had to do something about it - but no good rescue is going to place a kitten a few days before Christmas! I waited till they reopened, and started ringing around - a kitten (in December!), preferably ginger.  The second I rang had a female ginger kitten, being fostered half a mile from my parent's house, and here were the fosterer's contact details. And within 24 hours Tilly, Empress of the Known Universe, Companion Cat Extraordinaire, Provider of Rabbits for Hungry Dogs, had entered our lives...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tilly Cat knows her place.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely! But given half the chance she will hijack this thread, too!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

fjm said:


> Absolutely! But given half the chance she will hijack this thread, too!


Don't let the cat out of the bag!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

LOL, you guys are the best! Oh and fjm, I ❤ That picture of Tilly, and I especially loved the wonderful story of how she came into your life! And I agree with Eric, Tilly sure knows her place!! So funny!! I am sorry though that Mallow was never found. That's sad. :-(

I ❤ Cats so much that I could talk about them all day long! You should see my Facebook page!


----------

